
Meerkat Raises $12M from Greylock at a $40M Valuation - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/20/live-now-meerkat-raises-12m-from-greylock-at-a-40m-valuation
======
stvmcg
Fantastic concept and founding team behind the app.

